# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Αρσενικό καναρίνι με διάρροια...

## juamx214

Παιδια καλησπέρα! Εχω Ενα αρσενικο καναρίνι το οποίο κάνει διάρεια εδώ αι καιρο μπορώ να πω... Ισως και κανα 2μηνο... Στην αρχή δεν έδωσα σημασία και θεώρησα οτι φταίει το μαρούλι και γεικά τα λαχάνικα που του έβαζα. τώρα συνηδητοποίησα ότι δεν φταίνε αυτα αφου του τα έχω κόψει λόγω των μικρών. Είναι ολοζώντανο και μου έχει δώσει 8 πουλακια μέχρι τώρα φέτος. Τρώι κανονικα κελαιδα. Είναι πάνω απο 4 χρόνων. Η κοτσουλιά του είναι διαφανής όλη. Τι μπορεί να έχει και τί να του κάνω;;

----------


## makis97

> *Η κοτσουλιά του είναι διαφανής όλη. Τι μπορεί να έχει και τί να του κάνω;;*



 διαφανής?? .Μπορείς να βάλεις φωτογραφίες??δηλαδή δεν κάνει καθόλου κανονικές κουτσουλιές.Άμα κάνει 
μάλλον είναι συχνοουρία

----------


## juamx214

Θα βάλω αυριο γιατι ειναι 6 μαζι με τα μικρα σε εκείνο το κλουβι...

----------


## mariakappa

τι εννοεις διαφανη? οτι εχει μονο υγρα?

----------


## juamx214

Ναι μονο υγρα! Αν και δεν τρώει λαχανικα!

----------


## ninos

*Απουσία κοπράνων, μόνο ούρα και υγρασία. 
Το χρώμα μπορεί ν αλλάξει σε κίτρινο ή κίτρινο πράσινο.




Πιθανά αίτια.
Το πουλί δεν μπορεί να φάει. Πρέπει να ψάξουμε για πιθανά προβλήματα στο ράμφος ή στην αρχή του λαιμού. Ίσως να οφείλεται σε πληγές ή μολύνσεις από μύκητες στο ράμφος έως στον πρόλοβο. Πιθανώς και σε παράσιτα (ακάρεα, τριχομονάδες)

Άλλη πιθανή αιτία είναι να μην μπορεί η τροφή να προχωρήσει στο πεπτικό σύστημα λόγω της παρουσίας όγκου στα έντερα ή στα στομάχια. Στα θηλυκά ίσως να οφείλεται και στο «δέσιμο του αυγού», αυγό που αδυνατεί ν αποβληθεί και φράζει την αμάρα.*

----------


## mariakappa

αρα δεν τρωει.γι'αυτο εχει καρινα.πρεπει να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες επειγοντως.για παρατηρησε για αλλα συμπτωματα.

----------


## jk21

βαλε αμεσα τις κουτσουλιες .αν δεν εχουν κεντρικο στερεο τμημα ειναι σοβαρο .αν εχουν αλλα εχουν και πολλα ουρα ,πριν ηταν απο τα χορτα πιθανον (αν σαν κουτσουλια ηταν σχηματισμενη αλλα υδαρη ) ,και τωρα αν ειναι το θηλυκο  απο το οτι καθεται αρκετη ωρα στη φωλια λογω μικρων και οταν βγαινει κανει μεγαλες και υδαρες

----------


## juamx214

Ανεβάζω 2 φωτογραφιες.. Το Πουλακι ειναι αρσενικο όπως είπα και συμπεριφέρεται πολυ δυναμικα και έχει ζευγαρώσει 2 φορες φέτος. Δεν κελαιδά πολυ γιατι είναι και μεγαλό (5-6 χρονών αν θυμάμαι καλα...).


By juamx214 at 2012-04-20


By juamx214 at 2012-04-20

----------


## jk21

αν η μορφη της κουτσουλιας ειναι ετσι εδω και 2 μηνες τοτε πιστευω οτι ειναι μυκητες .αν απλα ειχε υδαρες κουτσουλιες εδω και καιρο αλλα οχι σε προβληματικη μορφη ,που τελευταια αλλαξε τοτε ισως ειναι κατι στη διατροφη που εχει μολυνει το πουλακι ,ισως και μικροβιο.δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα οι κουτσουλιες μου δειχνουν μακροσκοπικα προβληματικες .εγω αν το πουλακι δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο αλλα κινητικο ,θα εδινα αντιμυκητιασιακο και οχι αντιβιοτικο.νυσταμισιν σιροπι απο φαρμακειο ,στο στομα αδιαλυτο με συρριγκα του 1ml σε ποσοτητα μονο 0.075ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα για 10 μερες  .αν δινεις ετοιμη αυγοτροφη να την κοψεις και να δινεις ειτε σκετο αυγο ειτε καποια απο τις συνταγες που εχουμε διχως μελι (αν καποια περιεχει ) .τα 0.075 ml ειναι τα 3/4  του λαστιχενιου μαυρου εμβολου της συρριγκας

----------


## juamx214

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα! Αυγο τους βάζω και όχι αυγοτροφη... Το πουλάκι είναι ολοζώντανο και ταιζει και τα μικρα κανονικα...
Λες να μεταδοθεί;;

----------


## nasososan

Δεν έχει τίποτα το πουλί και να το αφήσεις ήσυχο, άκου μύκητες εδώ και δύο μήνες' και έχει και όρεξη να γεννοβολά και να μεγαλώνει μικρά;;;;;; Άστο το πουλί να κάνει τη δουλειά του, αδυνάτισε γιατί ταϊζει τα μικρά του, και λογικό είναι το χρώμα, μιάς και δεν χωνεύει κανονικά....

----------


## jk21

Αν Νασο θεωρεις οτι το χρωμα και το σχημα της κουτσουλιας δικαιολογειται απο το οτι ειναι σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης τοτε παω πασο  .ομως δεν ειναι σαφες αν οι κουτσουλιες ειναι ετσι για αρκετο καιρο ή σχετικα προσφατα .αν αυτο που λεει ο φιλος σαν διαρροια απο διμηνο ειναι ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα (που απο οτι λεει τοτε δεν ζευγαρωνε ακομα ) ,ο μονος λογος να μην ειναι ανησυχητικο ειναι η καλη κατα τα αλλα κατασταση του πουλιου

----------


## juamx214

Ναι δεν έχω δει καμια διαφορα στη συμπεριφορα του. Μονο αυτο. Με ανυσυχει γιατι δεν μου έχει ξανατυχει και δεν ξερω που οφειλετε η αν ειναι λογο ηλικιας.Το μονο που με τρομαζει ειναι να μην ειναι κατι μεταδοτικο!

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος οτι η κουτσουλια ειναι τετοιου στυλ για ολο το διμηνο και αν το πουλι ειναι οκ σε συμπεριφορα κανε οτι σου λεει ο Νασος

----------


## juamx214

Παιδια ξαναεπαναφέρω το θέμα.... Το πουλάκι ειναι στην ιδια κατάσταση ακομα... Ολοζώντανο μεν με διαρεια δε... Θα ανεβάσω φώτο αυριο. Προβληματιζομαι γιατι πλέον τιθετε θέμα υγειινης. Τα καθαριζω κάθε βρομαδα. Αλλα πλέον ποιο συχνα γιατι η μυρωδια ειναι ανυποφορη. Επιπλεον παρατήρησα οτι τις 2 τελευτέες φορα στο σημειο που κάνει τις κοτσουλιές του είχε και σκουλικια. Και έχω αρχισει και φοβάμαι. Τα μικρά του ειναι καλα η θυληκια ειναι καλα και τώρα στην τελευτέα τους γένα έχουν3 μικρα 1,5 βρομαδων. Δεν έχω πτηνιατρο εδω (τουλαχιστον ετσι ξερω) και δεν ξέρω τι μπορω να κανω... Βοηθεια....

----------


## mariakappa

τα σκουλικια που βρηκες ειναι απο την υγρασια των κουτσουλιων ή απο το ιδιο το πουλι?

----------


## jk21

βαλε φωτο αμεσα τις κουτσουλιες ,ειδικα αν υπαρχουν και σκουληκια  .οπως και να εχει κανε αγωγη με ειδικο σκευασμα για σκουληκια .ειναι μιας ή δυο ημερων .ρωτα σε καποιο με κτηνιατρικα ειδη .θα εχεις σιγουρα εκει γιατι λογω ορνιθοτροφειων θα υπαρχει αναγκη στα μεγαρα .ειτε σκευασμα με λεβαμιζολη ή φενμπενταζολη (το δευτερο εχει λιγο πιο ευρυ φασμα σε ειδη σκουληκιων ) .αν δεν διορθωθει τοτε μετα ξεκινας αγωγη για μυκητες με nystamysyn αλλα πρωτα να δουμε τα σκουληκια και βλεπουμε μετα

----------


## juamx214

Μαλλον απο την υγρασια πρεπει να ειναι. Ειναι αρκετα μεγάλα για να ειναι απο το πουλι νομιζω. Θα βάλω φώτο σε λίγο να δουμε.....

----------


## jk21

Canine_roundworm_1.jpg TapewormImg_1384.jpg

σου θυμιζει τιποτα κανενα απο αυτα;

----------


## juamx214

Οχι Δημήτρη ουτε καν. Ειναι σαν αυτα:
http://www.butterworms.co.uk/soldier...tri-grubs.html

Εχω ψεκάσει για μύγες όλους τους τύχους γυρο απο τα κλουβια αλλα μάλον ειναι απο μυγες. Αλλα και πάλι δεν ξέρω! Η μυρωδια δεν υπαρχει. Σε 3 μέρες απο το καθάρισμα μυρίζει στα 2 μετρα κυριολεκτικα..

----------


## jk21

αυτα απο οσο ξερω ειναι μυγοσκουληκα .ξεκινα αμεσα νυσταμισιν στο στομα  0.075 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο .δεν δινεις αυγοτροφη ετοιμη γιατι εχει ζαχαρη .για 10 μερες η αγωγη .το δινεις με συρριγκα του 1 ml .ειναι κατι λιγοτερο απο το ενα δεκατο της συρριγκας

----------


## juamx214

Αυτο που το παίρνω; Να τον χωρισω απο τα μικρα η δεν υπαρχει προβλημα;

----------


## jk21

απο φαρμακειο .εχει γυρω στα 3 ευρω .να μην το χωρισεις .

----------


## jk21

τελικα τι εξελιξη υπηρξε με το πουλακι;

----------

